# My Childhood Sailing Around the World



## zbura (Dec 31, 2018)

From the age ten to seventeen I sailed around the world on a 47 foot Olympic Adventure with my family. I am writing on this forum for all parents who are possibly thinking about doing the same with their children. As a prior cruiser kid all I can say is do it; growing up the way I did was the best experience I could have ever asked for. 

If you are curious, I just did a TEDx talk about the about the perspectives I gained growing sailing across oceans and living in different countries around the world.
Find it at TEDxBeaconStreet - Zoe Buratynsky

Go sailing with your family!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Just watched her video! Great talk.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That was spectacular. Thanks for sharing Z. Hope you'll stick around and contribute.

Are you still living aboard? How about your parents?


----------



## zbura (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi, 
No, sadly we are no longer living aboard. We moved home three years ago and sold the boat. My parents are currently working hard to replenish the sailing funds for their next adventure!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

zbura said:


> Hi,
> No, sadly we are no longer living aboard. We moved home three years ago and sold the boat. My parents are currently working hard to replenish the sailing funds for their next adventure!


That's a very normal progression. Hope you'll stick around and contribute, as many contemplate the decision to do this. Some need the encouragement you provide in your TedTalk. Others need a reality check that they will very likely move back and have to return to dirt life at some point.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I suppose one ('s family) could choose to sail around "forever". But it's also nice to have some sort of "career" and do something productive or creative, make some money so you can do things. Homeschooling is fine perhaps in K-12, but a university degree means you need to "settle down". And then there's the social aspect of teems and young adults... meeting and dating and maybe falling in love, getting married and going off on their own set of goals, like having a family.

Seems to me the "sailing around the world" is OK for parents with children up to teens and maybe college age. Of course they could leave the boat too and the boat sails on. It also fine for empty nesters or couples who have no kids. As a retirement lifestyle (early why not?) sailing off to see the world is a pretty cool idea. But of course the older you get the more challenges you face, not to mention declining health issues.

Perhaps a sensible goal is perhaps a 3 - 6 year plan or similar. You can see a lot of things in that time span. Then you can decide to return to dirt and "recreational" sail... or save for another time limited journey to spots you missed. A bank account to support life afloat is a hurdle. If you can deal with that your options expand.

No doubt in my mind that raising children on a boat is a great idea as this young lady will attest. They become smarter, more worldly, more self reliant and open minded. All good attributes.


----------



## zbura (Dec 31, 2018)

SanderO said:


> I suppose one ('s family) could choose to sail around "forever". But it's also nice to have some sort of "career" and do something productive or creative, make some money so you can do things. Homeschooling is fine perhaps in K-12, but a university degree means you need to "settle down". And then there's the social aspect of teems and young adults... meeting and dating and maybe falling in love, getting married and going off on their own set of goals, like having a family.
> 
> Seems to me the "sailing around the world" is OK for parents with children up to teens and maybe college age. Of course they could leave the boat too and the boat sails on. It also fine for empty nesters or couples who have no kids. As a retirement lifestyle (early why not?) sailing off to see the world is a pretty cool idea. But of course the older you get the more challenges you face, not to mention declining health issues.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is all very true. At a certain age it was time to return home. My parents needed to go back to work and my siblings and I needed to experience a normal school, build long-term friendships and start exploring our independence. After seven years, it was time.

One thing we noticed while sailing was, when parents left with kids who were "too old" the kids never settled into the sailing life. They were too ingrained in their school and social life. While there is nothing wrong with this, it definitely made it a much harder transition to boat life. If you are going to go, go when your kids are old enough to remember the experiences, but young enough they will be okay leaving land life.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

zbura said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is all very true. At a certain age it was time to return home. My parents needed to go back to work and my siblings and I needed to experience a normal school, build long-term friendships and start exploring our independence. After seven years, it was time.
> 
> One thing we noticed while sailing was, when parents left with kids who were "too old" the kids never settled into the sailing life. They were too ingrained in their school and social life. While there is nothing wrong with this, it definitely made it a much harder transition to boat life. If you are going to go, go when your kids are old enough to remember the experiences, but young enough they will be okay leaving land life.


This is a good insight. When I was living out there I met children, amazing ones... born on their parents' boat (Norwegians) and sailing... I met a young girl back then who became a world class racing sailor and just did the Sydney Hobart race. She's now a mom to 2 little boys. She obviously fell in love with boats... raced them, skippered them... lived on when a child... but essentially lives on dirt and is a mother and yoga teacher and one of the coolest examples of what live on a boat can produce.

I knew several families cruising with kids... all wonderful kids!


----------



## MKeila (Mar 9, 2019)

This motivates me to take my children with us, because sometimes I think, that they won't say thank you to me.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I think there is likely and optimal age for the children you take aboard for a multi year cruise. Of course no rule is hard and fast but I think your really young ones... below say 7 or there abouts are not going to benefit as much and are more demanding of the parents' attention. For my thinking 7 - 13 is the sweet spot. Old enough to begin to take responsibility and contribute... and young enough to realize that they need their parents and family. Tweens and older are in the rebellion discovering and defining ME mode and need to have a place and a space to explore "self expression". At that age they usually begin to steer their lives toward their own goals in life and need all the stimuli to inform their decision making. Life is more than boats and your parents... wonderful as both are.


----------

